# Ordering nicotine should I go with freebase or salts?



## s0lar (2/4/22)

I have been doing DIY for just short of a year using 100mg/100ml salts as my nicotine base. I am starting to run low on nicotine and need to stock up again, I am thinking of buying in a larger quantity than my usual 100ml at a time. I am looking for some advise before I order more. Over the months I have reduced my nicotine from 30mg to around 14mg and still satisfied, however throat is is near non-existent now.

Considering this should I move to freebase as I don't get any throat hit from the salts anymore?

What is the storage life of freebase compared to salts if any difference? 

Any storage suggestions to prolong the life?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/4/22)

If you are ordering a large quantity of nic I would recommend that you buy from https://clyrolinx.co.za/ .

Their nic is good and is used by many experienced mixers. It is also cheap and you get fast responses and delivery.

I won't respond to the salts issue as I have never used them for various reasons. I went from being a heavy Camel smoker (35 years) to 18mg freebase. I am now on 3mg.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/4/22)

P. S. Store in a cool dark place. Leave as little air in the bottle as possible. If possible decant into smaller bottles that you fill to the brim. Preferably an amber bottle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If you are ordering a large quantity of nic I would recommend that you buy from https://clyrolinx.co.za/ .
> 
> Their nic is good and is used by many experienced mixers. It is also cheap and you get fast responses and delivery.
> 
> I won't respond to the salts issue as I have never used them for various reasons. I went from being a heavy Camel smoker (35 years) to 18mg freebase. I am now on 3mg.



@Puff the Magic Dragon Have you ever tried Clyrolinx's flavors? How do they compare to the mainstream flavors?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon Have you ever tried Clyrolinx's flavors? How do they compare to the mainstream flavors?



Yes, I have but I am afraid that there is no easy answer to your question.

There are very few good single flavour juices. There are thousands of DIY recipes out there. The vast majority of them use a combination of concentrates from different concentrate companies. It would be necessary to find the specific Clyrolinx flavours that combine best with international flavours to give them a fair shake (pun intended).

There are very few people that experiment with SA flavours. There may be some fantastic Clyrolinx flavours but they are not used by the international mixers. If you want to find good Clyrolinx flavours you would have to dedicate a lot of time experimenting with them.

I am not this type of mixer. I'm not ashamed to say that I don't even attempt to make up my own recipes. I use tried and tested recipes and then decide if I like them or not. I will, from time to time, mix my own simple fruit "recipes" and add a bit of coolant but I don't ever attempt to invent or create a world-class juice (I leave that up to @KZOR with Blimey).

Having said this there are three Clyrolinx flavours that I really like and mix with them regularly. In order of preference, they are Caramel Popcorn, Bubblegum (Wicks) and Summer Fruit Candy. There may well be many others that I am not aware of.

Maybe @ivc_mixer can help because I think that he has experimented with them.

Some mixers say that Clyrolinx flavours can be a bit perfumey. They are usually quite strong (like some INW flavours) and people sometimes add too much of them to their mix.

Clyrolinx has some (20ish) eliquids for sale. They are really cheap at R60/100ml (3mg).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yes, I have but I am afraid that there is no easy answer to your question.
> 
> There are very few good single flavour juices. There are thousands of DIY recipes out there. The vast majority of them use a combination of concentrates from different concentrate companies. It would be necessary to find the specific Clyrolinx flavours that combine best with international flavours to give them a fair shake (pun intended).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input. I see that they have some unique flavors available like Buchu and Amarula. I'm not yet ready to start mixing my own juices yet, but I am starting to look around at vendors and who stocks what. I have ordered a few flavor concentrates from Flavor World just to add to some of my less liked juices to see what effect some flavors have on juices. This could be handy in future.
I do really appreciate the very detailed answer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

